# My piano etude in c minor



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

4, 3, 2, 1....blast off! My newest piano piece Rockets is probably the most enjoyable to play out of all my pieces for piano. With a lot of cool jumps in the right hand with virtuosic left hand turns, it all sits under the hands nicely. A lot of textural changes that keep the piece constantly moving and exploring new things allows for an awesome experience with the bell-like count-down reoccurring time and time again. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oscardude said:


> 4, 3, 2, 1....blast off! My newest piano piece Rockets is probably the most enjoyable to play out of all my pieces for piano. With a lot of cool jumps in the right hand with virtuosic left hand turns, it all sits under the hands nicely. A lot of textural changes that keep the piece constantly moving and exploring new things allows for an awesome experience with the bell-like count-down reoccurring time and time again. Let me know what you think!


It's really fun to listen to. .


----------

